# leaves wilting downward



## daf (Jan 16, 2011)

e & f ,1 week old cuttings i have them in hydroton square pots started 200 ppms , 5.8, leaves are droppy dont know if its a watering problem, i am doing 30min on 2 hrs off , no watering when lights off  =need help dont know if overwatering or underwatering and if i should water when light off, thanks


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 16, 2011)

i water for 30min on 3 1/2 hrs off..try bumping yer nute around and see what happens..you using RO ?


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

I've never tried putting unrooted cuts into an ebb and flow. I've always rooted them first.

That said, you don't want the surface of the cut to become dry or to be open to air. If an air pocket gets into the stem, it will block water/nute take-up and kill the cutting.

Its also best to use a rooting hormone to root them. I use K-L-N, but there are many available.

I put my cuts into a Botanicare Rooting Machine like this one: 

View attachment botanicare-clone-machine-25-site.jpg


----------



## daf (Jan 16, 2011)

they are rooted allready,


----------



## daf (Jan 16, 2011)

doing tap water , the water is 170ppms


----------



## daf (Jan 16, 2011)

r u watering when lights off


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

daf said:
			
		

> they are rooted allready,


 
Ahhhh, good. You fooled me with "one week old cuttings".

They're cuttings until they root. Then they are clones, as they become complete plants with a root system.

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

daf said:
			
		

> r u watering when lights off


 
I always use a one-hour-on, two-hours-off, 24/7 cycle in my ebb and flow. I figure that maximizes water, nutrients and oxygen in the root zone.


----------



## daf (Jan 16, 2011)

the same for veg and flower


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

daf said:
			
		

> the same for veg and flower


 
Yes, I use the same flood timing for both. Just different nutes and light schedules.


----------



## daf (Jan 16, 2011)

have u used house and garden nutes


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

daf said:
			
		

> have u used house and garden nutes


 I've only used GH nutes for many years.


----------

